# Mexicana Airlines Files for Bankruptcy [merged]



## nazclk (Aug 4, 2010)

If you have tickets you may want to check them as they have cancelled a lot of flights.


----------



## itchyfeet (Aug 4, 2010)

Check Mexicana.com--the affected flights are listed in the "press release". However, we have tickets for Nov 27 return Dec 11 from Sacramento to Cabo and the Mexicana rep. is saying that those flighs are not canceled even though the web page indicates flights from SMF to SJD are  "suspended".  What a pain!


----------



## BlindBat (Aug 4, 2010)

Too bad... it is actually a great airline.

I flew them once by default and was shocked at the service and how they still offered most of the things that other carriers now nickel and dime for.

Come to think of it, that may have been Aeromexico.... can't remember.


----------



## deedman (Aug 4, 2010)

they aren't going out of business, they are "filing for bankruptcy protection  to obtain injunction relief in order bring cost structure into line with market conditions", and should "operate normally".  here is the list of flights schedules altered.

http://cmainforma.com/press-releases/2010/8/2/press-release-03-mexicana-airlines-itinerary-changes.html


----------



## chickenfoot (Aug 5, 2010)

*Ugg - Mexicana declares bankruptuc today [merged]*

I'm going to Cabo on August 20th... I think.. I purchased tickets for my family on Mexicana.  

I read in the paper today they have suspended ticket sales and will try an honor outstanding purchases.

Any thoughts on a contingency plan....


----------



## Pat H (Aug 5, 2010)

AA's website says that the FAA has forbidden US airlines to offer codeshare flights on ANY Mexican airline. I have a flight to Cancun with 1 leg on Mexicana that will have to be changed. If you have a flight that includes Mexican based airlines, be sure to check your reservations.


----------



## chickenfoot (Aug 5, 2010)

I checked the Mexicana website today and it appears more postive.  If anybody has expereince with this type of issue, would appreciate advice.  

Don't want to be stranded at LAX with all outbound flights to Cabo booked....Its a 1,000 miles by car


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 5, 2010)

chickenfoot said:


> I checked the Mexicana website today and it appears more postive.  If anybody has expereince with this type of issue, would appreciate advice.



I have zero knowledge about Mexican Bankruptcy Law but it sure sounds like a similar situation that United and several other major airlines went through recently. They filed for bankruptcy and continued to operate semi normally. If the type of Bankruptcy in Mexico that Mexicana filed is similar to US laws, you have a good chance of flying per schedule.

I am no lawyer so this advice is worth what you paid for it.:rofl: 

Cheers


----------



## Pat H (Aug 5, 2010)

Pat H said:


> AA's website says that the FAA has forbidden US airlines to offer codeshare flights on ANY Mexican airline. I have a flight to Cancun with 1 leg on Mexicana that will have to be changed. If you have a flight that includes Mexican based airlines, be sure to check your reservations.



I got a new schedule from AA already. The Mexicana flight is now an AA flight and I arrive 15 mins earlier in Cancun. My change is not because of the bankruptcy but due to the FAA regulation.


----------



## nazclk (Aug 17, 2010)

*Mexicana*

anyone have any news about Mexicana and their flights.


----------



## x3 skier (Aug 17, 2010)

I recently read where the leasing Companies like ILC are trying to grab back  their airplanes but after getting two or three, the courts are deciding if that is allowed under Mexican / American / wherever law.

Cheers


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Aug 19, 2010)

*Anyone else thinking of cancelling their Mexico trip?*

Wow!  Airline tix for LAX to Cabo are running close to $900 each for the week after Christmas, or $1100 each from San Diego.  That's mucho dinero for a 2 hour flight, although we could shave $100 off those fares by turning a 2 hour flight into a 14-hour flight with layovers.  

Talk about price gouging!  Have the US airlines lost their minds completely?  For $2,000 I could book 2 flights to Europe next summer.  

As if the worldwide economic slump and drug war scares weren't enough --- now Mexico can add greedy US airlines to their list of woes. 

Adios Mexico.  So sad for you, and for us, too...

---Rene McDaniel


----------



## RFW (Aug 19, 2010)

Effective 08/03/10, Travel Guard (Chartis) travel insurance will not cover Mexicana itineraries. Policies purchased prior to 08/03/10 will still be OK, however. I called Travel Guard, since I have a return from Cancun booked in January. Since I purchased our policy on 07/19/10, they said it is OK.


----------



## nazclk (Aug 19, 2010)

*Airfare*

Rene I have two trips currently booked for Cabo, one in October  and the other one in March (FF miles) After that unless the airfare changes, I won't be going to Mexico either.  I can book Hawaii for about the same money as Mexico from Fresno.  Lots of friends down in Cabo, but maybe Mexico will have to give some incentives to the airlines, like not taxing us almost $200 a passenger for a round trip ticket.


----------



## KarenL (Aug 21, 2010)

We also have reservations from Sacramento to Cabo San Lucas from Christmas day to New Year's Day. It is an AA flight, but the original reservation had us on Mexciana Air. About two weeks ago AA emailed us to say they changed us from our Mexicana non-stop flights (3 hour trip) and are now putting us on AA, with a layover in Dallas (10 hour trip) 

AA told me it was due to Mexicana canceling flights; said nothing about FAA rule change. They also told me I could get my $$ back if I wanted to cancel. (Of course, by this time anything left everything is very expensive)

I called Mexicana and was told they have been re-introducing flights and may begin Sacramento to Cabo San Lucas service, but there is no way to tell except by calling every so often to check. 
My question to fellow travelers: If Mexicana starts this flight again, should I book it, then cancel and get a refund from AA, or do you see this as too risky?
I would want to be sure the Mexicana flight would not be canceled again. 
Karen


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 21, 2010)

KarenL said:


> We also have reservations from Sacramento to Cabo San Lucas from Christmas day to New Year's Day. It is an AA flight, but the original reservation had us on Mexciana Air. About two weeks ago AA emailed us to say they changed us from our Mexicana non-stop flights (3 hour trip) and are now putting us on AA, with a layover in Dallas (10 hour trip)
> 
> AA told me it was due to Mexicana canceling flights; said nothing about FAA rule change. They also told me I could get my $$ back if I wanted to cancel. (Of course, by this time anything left everything is very expensive)
> 
> ...



Once you have accepted the change from AA your flight is probably no longer refundable.  I'd check it.


----------



## itchyfeet (Aug 21, 2010)

I received an e-mail from Vayama that our Sacramento to Cabo trip for November 27, return December 11 has been cancelled.  The info. is that we will receive a full refund on our credit card within "two billing cycles".  I have already rebooked with US Air at over $100 per ticket more.  And it is not a non-stop flight.  I am happy this is settled but sad that Mexicana is taking such a hit. We always enjoyed their flights.


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 23, 2010)

We were thinking of going to Mexico in March this coming year, but with the fall of Mexicana we were afraid the airfare would be way too much.  However, we found great prices and flight times for both my family (from Denver) and my parents (from Fargo) to Puerto Vallarta during our spring break.

$423 _direct _on Frontier for us, and $509 on Delta w/ one stop in SLC for my parents -- that was especially a bargain, because anything out of Fargo is usually very expensive due to the Delta monopoly there.  I've only paid less than $400 once to get to Mexico (anywhere).  This is cheaper (by far) than flying to Florida for the same time!

Kurt


----------



## irishween (Aug 27, 2010)

*Mexicana cancelled all flights*

I just read that Mexicana has canceled all flights.  I am in Riviera Maya and the office won't be open until 10 on Monday.  Supposed to fly home on Sept 4
Hoping they will give me another flight.  Anyone else in this predicament?


----------



## siesta (Aug 27, 2010)

http://www.brownsvilleherald.com/articles/mexico-116034-airline-cancels.html


http://www.mexicana.com/cs/Satellite?pagename=MexicanaG5_US_EN/Page/RedirectSiteAlterno_US_EN


----------



## post-it (Aug 27, 2010)

We're leaving on the 4th to Cancun on AA, and received an email with flight change for our return moved up to 6am.  Knowing this wouldn't work for us I called AA and asked the agent to do what he could to change our flight.  He suggested we take the Mexicana flight that day.  I'm so happy I made a comment on Mexicana going bankrupt and asked him to find another AA flight for us.  Two weeks later this latest news.  So glad I didn't go for the Mexicana flight.


----------



## RFW (Aug 28, 2010)

I have a flight in January 2011 that I booked thru Travelocity. I called them yesterday afternoon, after hearing on the radio that Mexicana was ceasing operations. Travelocity had no information other than to refer me to Mexicana.
I called Mexicana. After waiting on hold for about 20 minutes, I was told that since my flight was not until January, I could either wait to see if they resume operations or make other arrangements in the next "1 or 2 months" or I could apply for a refund now, which would take about "1 or 2 months" to process.

The posting on the Mexicana website that was put up either last night or this morning tends to confirm that short term, they are closed, but longer term is still up in the air.

http://mexicanainforma.com/cma-informs/


----------



## rpennisi (Aug 28, 2010)

*Flight in limbo*

I have flights to and from Cancun for Feb 2011, that I made with AMEX points and charge.  I just spoke to AMEX and they are waiting for more information from Mexicana and seem to have no idea yet as to whether I would get the points back, or the ticket price back, or anything else.  The flight to Cancun was Mexicana operated by AA, but the flight back was operated by Mexicana.  Anyone else in this situation?


----------



## rpennisi (Aug 28, 2010)

I just called AA and the flight to Cancun is now strictly AA, and while the time has changed the seats are the same.  The problem is the return flight which is run by Mexicana.  The AA rep said if there is a refund, then I would have to start the booking process from the beginning, including the flight that I now have with them to Cancun.


----------



## chickenfoot (Aug 28, 2010)

As of today Mexicana has ceased operation on all flights.  Check web news.  I left Cabo yesterday at 3:30 on a Mexicana flight and upon landing at LAX, the pilot announced that,  "despite what you have heard, we will be flying again soon."  

Wasn't sure what that meant until I check the news today and saw this post.  I'm very thankfully to have returned without issue

Hopefully they will resume operation shortly with the new investor group on board. 

I paid $288 round trip from LAX when I purchased the tickets on July 1. The costs quoted in earlier posts is absolute gouging by the other airlines and I think I'd let the plane fly empty as a message to the airline.  You can fly to Europe for that cost.


----------



## marty (Aug 29, 2010)

*It' official!!*

Mexicana has cancelled all of its flights. I was booked on them for the trip TO Cancun, but on Delta to come home. Now I have to find another flight down.


----------



## calgal (Aug 31, 2010)

I am out the $960 I paid for 5 tickets from PVR to SFO on Mexicana during winter break. Any chance my credit card company will help me out? I am seriously considering cancelling the trip altogether and eating another $1600 in nonrefundable fees.
Edit: My credit card company is reversing the charges! I feel lucky about that.


----------



## rpennisi (Aug 31, 2010)

I am hoping that AmEx does the same for me.  I got an email from them yesterday saying that they were trying to get a refund.


----------



## Helene4 (Aug 31, 2010)

So should I expect to NOT get back to JFK during Presidents week in Feb? I have a 1 way from CUN to JFK. My Mexicana flight was a code-share with AA. I would be flying on AA, but with a Mexicana ticket. Will AA sell those seats which are reserved for the code-shared Mexicana tickets?
Believe me....I can think of worse things than being "stranded"  in CUN during the winter, however I DO have to get back to work. What are your thoughts?


----------



## ilene13 (Sep 1, 2010)

Helene4 said:


> So should I expect to NOT get back to JFK during Presidents week in Feb? I have a 1 way from CUN to JFK. My Mexicana flight was a code-share with AA. I would be flying on AA, but with a Mexicana ticket. Will AA sell those seats which are reserved for the code-shared Mexicana tickets?
> Believe me....I can think of worse things than being "stranded"  in CUN during the winter, however I DO have to get back to work. What are your thoughts?



Call AA and ask!


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 1, 2010)

Helene4 said:


> So should I expect to NOT get back to JFK during Presidents week in Feb? I have a 1 way from CUN to JFK. My Mexicana flight was a code-share with AA. I would be flying on AA, but with a Mexicana ticket. Will AA sell those seats which are reserved for the code-shared Mexicana tickets?
> Believe me....I can think of worse things than being "stranded"  in CUN during the winter, however I DO have to get back to work. What are your thoughts?



The part of my flight schedule from JFK to CUN was Mexicana operated by AA.  It has been changed to AA only already by AA.  My problem is the opposite direction with a flight that was operated by Mexicana alone.
So, I think you should be ok, but definitely check with AA.


----------



## RFW (Sep 1, 2010)

There is a link on Mexicana's website to apply for a refund. They claim it will take about 2 months. I booked my one way return from Cancun to JFK in January on Travelocity. Travelocity has automatically filed for a refund. They say it will take 2-3 billing cycles for credit cards to be credited.

http://mexicanainforma.com/cma-informs/


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 1, 2010)

rpennisi said:


> I am hoping that AmEx does the same for me.  I got an email from them yesterday saying that they were trying to get a refund.



Any email I got that said they "would try to get a refund" would call for immediate inquiry to AMEX. They are responsible (at least with the type of AMEX I have) for a failure to deliver or defective purchased goods and services.

At least I think that is true. 

Cheers


----------



## marty (Sep 1, 2010)

We have Capital One M/C. I called Monday and my refund has already been posted


----------



## BarCol (Sep 1, 2010)

For those that got refunds from Amex - when did you pay for the tickets?? When I called Amex yesterday about ours tickets charges - they said "sorry, the charges were billed in March" and it's over 90 days thereore you can't dispute the charges...   I guess what it tells me is never secure airfare more than 90 days out or you're outta luck if they airline goes belly up..


----------



## Helene4 (Sep 1, 2010)

rpennisi said:


> The part of my flight schedule from JFK to CUN was Mexicana operated by AA.  It has been changed to AA only already by AA.  My problem is the opposite direction with a flight that was operated by Mexicana alone.
> So, I think you should be ok, but definitely check with AA.



I called them. They told me I would be fine and not have a problem, however they wouldn't send anything confirming me on _their_ flight. did they send you something confirming you?
My original Mexicana paperwork does indicate that this flight is operated by AA.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 1, 2010)

BarCol said:


> For those that got refunds from Amex - when did you pay for the tickets?? When I called Amex yesterday about ours tickets charges - they said "sorry, the charges were billed in March" and it's over 90 days thereore you can't dispute the charges...   I guess what it tells me is never secure airfare more than 90 days out or you're outta luck if they airline goes belly up..


Or buy travel insurance.  I think most CC companies have a time limit for disputing charges.

Kurt


----------



## calgal (Sep 1, 2010)

I purchased my family's tickets seven months ago, in January, and my Chase Visa card has already been credited with the refund, two days after my call. I did not realize American Express and Visa would vary in this way.


----------



## Rene McDaniel (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, the fares are inching down a little bit, but I have given up on finding reasonable airfares for Christmas/New Years.  No way am I paying $1,700 for 2 tickets to Cabo!  But, I was able to book airfares for Easter week on Alaska Air for $384/each, which is more in line with what we normally pay.

I wonder if Aeromexico is going to have some negative fallout, as well.  I see that Expedia is no longer showing flights for ANY of the Mexican carriers.  If we loose both Mexicana AND Aeromexico that would be bad for us as consumers.  When I was looking at flights after the Christmas holidays, I was seeing 2 hour flights stretched into 10 & 12 hours, making insane/unheard of connections & overnights.  I hope this all settles out soon, and that both Aeromexico & and bankrupt Mexicana can survive.

--- Rene McDaniel


----------



## BarCol (Sep 5, 2010)

Actually Kurt - I have insurance and in Canada we have TICO - whcih covers us and travle agencies in the event of a bankruptcy - but as yet none of that has technccally happened so, I am apparently SOL and unable to claim thoguh anyone otehr than Mexicana


----------



## CatLovers (Sep 6, 2010)

*BarCol, this post is for you!*



BarCol said:


> For those that got refunds from Amex - when did you pay for the tickets?? When I called Amex yesterday about ours tickets charges - they said "sorry, the charges were billed in March" and it's over 90 days thereore you can't dispute the charges...   I guess what it tells me is never secure airfare more than 90 days out or you're outta luck if they airline goes belly up..



Barb, please call them again.  You got someone on the phone the first time who unfortunately did not know what they were talking about.  Because you paid for a service that has not yet been delivered, you are most likely entitled to make a claim within one year, NOT 90 days.  I don't know what kind of Amex you have, but I have a Platinum Amex in Canada, and my claim has been accepted.  However, it will take 4-6 weeks before I actually will know whether my refund will come through or not.


----------



## BarCol (Sep 8, 2010)

Catlovers we have the Amex airmiles card - since I first posted I have filed with Mexicana for a refund on our Oct 29 flight and someone on flyertalk just posted that Mexicana has sent them an email indicating the only flights to Septembr 15 were eligible for the refund - which is too weird - we'll see how this runaround transpires - but you can bet that if I haven't got the Mexicana refund by October 29 and Mexicana is still not operating, I'll be having a wee call with my friendly local Amex people again (or my travel insurance or TICO) and advsiing them of the non-supply of the product or whatever the correct term is.


----------



## Pat H (Sep 8, 2010)

Anyone who is out money from booking Mexicana flights should be filing with their credit card company. Don't wait. Even if you filed with Mexicana, you should still file the dispute with the CC company. Mexicana is in bankruptcy and people who bought tickets will be far down on the list of creditors.


----------



## BarCol (Sep 8, 2010)

well I called AMEX back today and got a different answer - so here is what AMEX Canada has been instructed to do.  The passenger must first file a refund clain throguh the mexicana website using the appropaite forms, them 14 days after the date ofthe filing, you can call AMEX and dispute the charge.  AMEX in turn will open an investigation and suspend the charge on the account (and not charge the account then suspend the account )  So I'm glad I called them again and  as of the 14th of September, if Mexicana hasn't refunded our $$ :hysterical:   I'll again be calling my friends at AMEX.

So thanks for the advice folks...I just wish AMEX Canada had been on-top of things a wee bit earlier, like some of the US CC company's.


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 16, 2010)

I just got an email from AmEx that my account has been credited with a refund for the cancelled Mexicana flights.


----------



## BarCol (Sep 16, 2010)

Well heck - I am still in refund limbo as now Amex advsies that there are some formalities that include them sending me a form by registered mail, my supplying the orginals of all by travel documents and sending that back to them by registered mail, then 4 to 6 weeks from then, I'll liklely be dealt with - how maddening, this just keeps dragging on....

rpennisi - when did you file your Amex request?  or you can p.m. me please


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 16, 2010)

BarCol said:


> Well heck - I am still in refund limbo as now Amex advsies that there are some formalities that include them sending me a form by registered mail, my supplying the orginals of all by travel documents and sending that back to them by registered mail, then 4 to 6 weeks from then, I'll liklely be dealt with - how maddening, this just keeps dragging on....
> 
> rpennisi - when did you file your Amex request?  or you can p.m. me please



First, American Express Travel sent me an email on Aug 30 to notify me of the bankruptcy and gave me a Proactive Service Number for my case, but saying it was just a courtesy notification and I did not need to take action, but gave me a number to contact them.  I did and wanted my points back to use as a partial payment for another flight....transfered me to a person who transferred me to another person...I was told to finally to make a formal request for a refund, that I would not get the points back.  I made the formal request on the phone at that time on Sept 11 and yesterday (Sept 15) got an email with my account "snapshot" (they send it every week) and I was happily surprised to see that the cost of the tickets was there as a credit to my account.  Good luck, hope you get your money back too.
Ron

PS  I never filed with Mexicana to get refund, only with AmEx.


----------



## BarCol (Sep 17, 2010)

Ron - thanks for the response - apparently Amex US and Amex Canada are treating customers differently - but I guess what else is new...the last questiosn for everyone that has gotten refunds throguh your credit cards and especially ron were you required to send your orif=gibal travel documents to them for the refund?? Ron yours might be different as I guess you booked through Amex travel so they would have them, but for all others..


----------



## Nashcar (Sep 17, 2010)

I filed with MasterCard on the same day that flights were cancelled.  My account was credited with a "conditional credit" immediately.  Last week I received a notice in the mail from MasterCard stating that they had filed a dispute with Mexicana.  I had to fill out forms for each ticket with dates of expected service, contact with merchant, response from merchant, and then also description of ticket (e-ticket, paper ticket).  This had to be sent back via registered mail to MasterCard within 10 days, or they would assume that the charge is correct, and rebill my account.
Bottom line, I guess that the refund isn't really a refund yet. Time will tell.


----------



## rpennisi (Sep 17, 2010)

BarCol said:


> Ron - thanks for the response - apparently Amex US and Amex Canada are treating customers differently - but I guess what else is new...the last questiosn for everyone that has gotten refunds throguh your credit cards and especially ron were you required to send your orif=gibal travel documents to them for the refund?? Ron yours might be different as I guess you booked through Amex travel so they would have them, but for all others..



You are correct, I didn't need to send any documents to them, because it was done through their travel site.


----------

